# Gulf Medical University good in the UAE ?



## ins_sakina (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey

I wanted to know whether anyone has heard of Gulf Medical University in the UAE ? Is it good? Did anyone graduate from there and do their residency somewhere else?

Also, once I graduate from GMU, can I do my residency in the US or UK?

Any help or suggestions will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## doc-tor (Nov 6, 2010)

Yes can anyone answer please, i like to find out the info too.

as an international student from canada


----------



## iqrarocks (Oct 1, 2010)

*hI!*



ins_sakina said:


> Hey
> 
> I wanted to know whether anyone has heard of Gulf Medical University in the UAE ? Is it good? Did anyone graduate from there and do their residency somewhere else?
> 
> ...


OFFICIAL WEBSITE: GULF MEDICAL UNIVERSITY

A forum topic that talks about GMU: Gulf Medical College - Ajman, UAE - ValueMD Medical Schools Forum


University name	Gulf Medical University

Director's name	Mr Thumbay Moideen (President)

Executive body or owner	Thumbay Group (founders)

Date founded	28 January 1998

Number of students (approx)	

Number of staff (approx)	

Type of institute private university, Ministry of Higher Education license

University location / area	Al Jurf - location map

Postal address	PO Box 4184, Ajman, UAE

Telephone	+971-6-7431333

Fax	+971-6-7431222

Email	[email protected]

Website	Welcome to Gulf Medical University

Curriculum	
Qualifications	MBBS, BPT, DMD, PharmD, MCP

University fees	22,000-75,000 dhs per year (2007-2008)

Lecturer salary range	

Student satisfaction rating	
from 31 votes. TerriblePoor Average Good Excellent

Parent satisfaction rating	
from 3 votes. TerriblePoor Average Good Excellent

Lecturer job satisfaction rating 
(by lecturers, not about lecturers)	
from 7 votes. TerriblePoor Average Good Excellent
Source: Gulf Medical University


Hope that helps!
Sincerely,
IQRAROCKS!!


----------



## iqrarocks (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi,
In case ur running out of time, i highlighted some parts of the forum which tells how it is

12-14-2005, 09:53 AM
DrR 
Junior Member


Join Date: Dec 2005
Posts: 32
Downloads: 0
Uploads: 0
12-06-2005, 01:37 PM
DrR 
Junior Member


Join Date: Dec 2005
Posts: 32
Downloads: 0
Uploads: 0

Well, as a GMCer myself, iam not sure if the newbie school requires so much hatred towards it. Yes, there were a lot of hiccups in the first 2-3 years of its life. There are very few medical schools, if any, tht dont hv initial hang-ups. Leaving aside the airbrushed website and the dry dating-scene, the academic education provided has lived up to its standards excellently. One example wud be, the first batch graduates passing all the attempted international postgraduate exams. All USMLE takers have passed in their first attempt, scoring in the 90's at that. Surely there isnt a single college without its fair share of grievance and annoyance issues. With all due respect, I think as doctors, its important that we tune our sense of observation to what is really significant. good luck.

#8 (permalink) 
12-07-2005, 11:55 AM
fuzpot 
Member


Join Date: May 2005
Posts: 312
Downloads: 0
Uploads: 0

Hey

im a uk student, when do classes start and when is the deadline for admissions? i emailed GMC, but no reply

hello fuzpot, 
admissions have started from this month(dec) onwards. you may apply for admission online, however, if you find the response is delayed, i suggest you contact them directly via the telephone. seats are limited. 
contact number is displayed on the website, i suppose. refer above posts. good luck


----------



## apple blossom (May 1, 2011)

hey i have not heard good reviews about GMC


----------

